# Huge colony of RR Orange Passion



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Does this NOT look like RR orange passion?










and how much would that colony go for.. $10k? lol.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

pretty sure Orange Passion has Orange polyps and not green. Hence the name "Orange Passion"


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't even know why you're a mod alt. seriously lmao


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I see yellowish greenish polyps. it may just be the type of actinics the tank's running when the pic was taken, and the photo may not have been adjusted properly for all the blue light, thus making polyps look more greenish yellow. and after years of looking of at coral photos I'd thought you'd know that.

but the similarities in colour tones structure of the coral etc are close. and of course if a coral doesn't get optimal light, as you'd know, the color can change to something less attractive. we won't have a definitive answer as this colony is 10,000 miles away from us but it sure looks like a close morph if not the same one to me. after all, if RR found it, there's more than one of that coral somewhere in the world.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Color of a coral depends on the light source and amount of nutrients in the water column. Quite a few times people have taken home coral and have had color morphs due to their lighting.

Also, why so hostile?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Not really, to me it looks pretty, but pretty garden variety. Yes, some of the polyps might go more yellow under different conditions (prolly zeo is a good candidate to get a nice tricolour on this coral), it's probably not going to be orange.

If the polyps were say, brown, maybe they might go orange/red, but this one definitely looks like a fairly common mari piece that comes in on most shipments.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I couldn't have said it better myself. Wait a min....I just did. Never mind....I concur on all points.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks more like a Purple Bonsai Acro, in a bad lighting.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Not even close


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

ah I got some experts responding now. haha. the color is just too blue. found out it's under 20k MH. well, so it isn't $10k. still looks purty.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad we cleared that up! If you ask one of those experts next time you see them to show you the difference between green and orange then you could be an expert soon as well!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought I would post a color wheel for you. This is what all the experts use When they go pick out coral. Just print it out and carry it with you when you go out. I'm positive I have seen bigshow and uniboob carry these with them.

Cheers!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I need to carry this also. I never stop on the red lights (ask Alex). 



altcharacter said:


> I thought I would post a color wheel for you. This is what all the experts use When they go pick out coral. Just print it out and carry it with you when you go out. I'm positive I have seen bigshow and uniboob carry these with them.
> 
> Cheers!


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Bayinaung said:


> I see yellowish greenish polyps. it may just be the type of actinics the tank's running when the pic was taken, and the photo may not have been adjusted properly for all the blue light, thus making polyps look more greenish yellow. and after years of looking of at coral photos I'd thought you'd know that.
> 
> but the similarities in colour tones structure of the coral etc are close. and of course if a coral doesn't get optimal light, as you'd know, the color can change to something less attractive. we won't have a definitive answer as this colony is 10,000 miles away from us but it sure looks like a close morph if not the same one to me. after all, if RR found it, there's more than one of that coral somewhere in the world.


Whatever spectrum that coral was lit in (10k vs. 20k), the white balance correction is actually quite good and its a very good representation of the actual colours of the coral (its a very nicely taken/processed shot).

One way to tell is to look for things that you would expect to be white and in that photo there are 2 areas - the underside of the monti cap and a slight bleaching on the coral. The white is fairly true so that white balance is fairly good on it.


----------

